# Question for those with plumbing knowledge... under sink tap connection?



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Guys

I've been waiting for around a year and a half for my partner to pass her driving test as her little hatchback has taken up the entirety of our garage for that time, leaving me no space to store cleaning items, as a result i've travelled to my folks house on the weekend and used their driveway and outdoor tap.

But two weeks ago she passed and her little Proton is going for MOT this week, meaning the garage will be empty and I can look at cleaning our cars at home now!

My question is about getting a water feed to the outside, we have no outside tap (although I'd like one fitted at some point) but we are on the ground floor with my garage sharing the wall with our kitchen.

I was thinking that I could possibly install some sort of connector under the sink to attach a standard BSP connector to and run the hose out the window, or would it be better to have a tap installed in the garage with the pipework running through the wall to the sink?

Below are the images of under the sink currently, could anyone advise if it would be possible?























































Thanks!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Looks busy under there, easy (but fiddly) job and I'd look to T into the cws.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

sshooie said:


> Looks busy under there, easy (but fiddly) job and I'd look to T into the cws.


Thanks, excuse my ignorance but i understand that as a T-junction into the cold water pipe? If so I take it that would involve soldering / brazing?

I've brazed a few bicycle frames but not water piping, would i be better leaving it to a real plumber?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> If so I take it that would involve soldering / brazing


Would be far easier using compression joints, the ones with a nut on the ends, or even push fit. Not much space to do a brazed joint under there.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

If in doubt "your asking here" get a professional to do the job, it may well be cheaper if you do co ck it all up, and at least you know your not responsible for any leaks :lol:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Apologies, no I'd go push fit, the ones you can see are mainly brass push fit but the new one could be plastic, there is no real benefit in brass as the rubber o ring will be the same in both and would be the 'weak point' in any case. Most are guaranteed for 25 years anyway.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys i'm pleased to say i've gone ahead... and booked a plumber to come and have a look at the weekend, he charges £65 all in to fit a tap outside so I think this is a far better route for me to take!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

definately


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> there is no real benefit in brass as the rubber o ring will be the same in both and would be the 'weak point' in any case


Brass fitting's use an olive and they are not push fit, they're compression fittings.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

virgiltracey said:


> Thanks for the advice guys i'm pleased to say i've gone ahead... and booked a plumber to come and have a look at the weekend, he charges £65 all in to fit a tap outside so I think this is a far better route for me to take!


For £65 I think you've made the right choice. I do quite a bit of work in the house and plumbing is one of my pet hates due to leaks etc.

By the time you'll buy your tap, pipe, connections etc it quickly adds up so £65 doesn't seem a bad price :thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

macca666 said:


> For £65 I think you've made the right choice. I do quite a bit of work in the house and plumbing is one of my pet hates due to leaks etc.
> 
> By the time you'll buy your tap, pipe, connections etc it quickly adds up so £65 doesn't seem a bad price :thumb:


My thoughts exactly, i also cannot put a price on avoiding the inevitable earache from the Mrs if i do get a leak or fail to fit something absolutely perfectly tight!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeh for £65 it's a no brainer. Would a a total pain trying to drill though the wall and cut & fit the pipework in that tight space.


----------

